# Gills and skin flukes



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey everyone i just noticed that on one of my smaller cichlids it's gills are protruding out more and they are more red and kinda seemed inflammed, they weren't like that before so i quickly got it into it's own tank, any idea???

Thanks


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Well it's not what i thought it was he doesn't Gasp for air at the surface,he's active and theres no signs of eaten away gills and he does not scratch,just don't know why his gills stick out further then the other 2 of the same specie?? anyways he's Quarenteed until I seek further advice on this matter.


----------

